# Product Advisory for the EOS-1D X & EOS-1D C



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 18, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/product-advisory-for-the-eos-1d-x-eos-1d-c/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/06/product-advisory-for-the-eos-1d-x-eos-1d-c/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Autofocus Recall</strong>


This notice is to proactively inform our customers of the details of the phenomena described below along with Canon’s support actions. Because we value the trust our customers have placed in us, we are dedicated to continuously improving product quality and delivering industry-leading service and support. We offer our sincerest apologies to any customer who may be inconvenienced.</p>
<p><b>Affected Products</b>

EOS-1D X Digital SLR Camera

EOS-1D C Cinema EOS Camera</p>
<p><b>Phenomena</b>

In some units of the models listed below, there is a possibility that the following phenomena may occur due to wear caused by insufficient lubrication within the camera’s driving mechanism.</p>
<p>1. AF searches but does not lock in on the subject.

(Caused by minute particles produced by wear mentioned above.)

2. The image shown in the viewfinder is “blurry” or “not steady”.

(Occurs if wear progresses.)</p>
<p><b>Potentially Affected Products</b>

1. EOS-1D X: If the sixth digit of the serial number is “1”, “2”, “3”, “4”, “5”, “6” or “7”, the phenomena described above may occur.

2. EOS-1D C: If the sixth digit of the serial number is “1”, the phenomena described above may occur.</p>
<p>NOTE: If the camera’s battery compartment contains one of the markings illustrated below, the camera is NOT affected by the

phenomena described above even if the sixth digit of the serial number is one of the numbers mentioned above.<b>

</b></p>
<p><b>    </b>Markings of UNAFFECTED cameras</p>
<table width="81%" border="0">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td width="371">
<p align="center"><img style="border: 0px;" alt="" src="http://www.usa.canon.com/app/images/support/A-mark.jpg" width="211" height="136" border="0" /></p>
</td>
<td>
<p align="center"><img style="border: 0px;" alt="" src="http://www.usa.canon.com/app/images/support/black-mark.jpg" width="175" height="152" border="0" /></p>
</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td width="371">
<p align="center">An “A” mark</p>
</td>
<td>
<p align="center">A black mark on the silver bracket</p>
</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p><b>Support</b>

Potentially affected cameras will be inspected and repaired free of charge. If you own one of the potentially affected cameras please contact our Customer Support Center.</p>
<p>This information is for residents of the United States and Puerto Rico only. If you do not reside in the USA or Puerto Rico, please contact the Canon Customer Support Center in your region.</p>
<p>Please <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/productRegistration.action?nodeCid=0901e024803b5c73">register the EOS-1D X</a> and the <a href="https://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/productRegistration.action?nodeCid=0901e024807a21e1">EOS-1D C</a>. By registering, we will be able to notify you via email when service updates are available.</p>
<p>Thank you,

Customer Support Operations

Canon U.S.A., Inc</p>
```


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 18, 2013)

This is also being discussed in the stills section:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15424.0


----------



## melbournite (Jun 18, 2013)

Lucky I didn't buy one of those


----------

